# Luz iluminada por joystick



## christian_f (Nov 1, 2008)

Buenos dias
Hace mucho que no escribo, pero paso siempre, para ver como anda la comunidad.
Pido perdon si el tema no esta bien ubicado, lo que pasa, es que no se bien donde se ubica eta pregunta, y como es algo parecido a robotica, lo puse acà, pero si no va, no duden en cambiarlo de lugar.
En esta ocaciòn, les escribo, para ver si tienen algun diagrama, o tienen alguna idea para hacer una luz tipo la de la foto, es un scanner, que esta en casi todos los boliches, pero mi intenciòn es hacer que se mueva con un Joystick de esos que se usan en los simuladores de vuelo de la pc, yo tengo 2, uno con la conexion, por USB y el otro tiene la conexion "vieja" de esa que tienen un mointon de patitas (no se como se llama esa conexion), el problema que tengo, es que no se como trabaja el joystick, el que voy a usar es el de la conexion vieja, porque el de USB, por ahi lo usa mi hermano para jugar, y si se lo saco, capaz que se enoje un poquito.jejej. 
Los materiales que yo tengo pensado usar son:
-El joystick que nombre antes.
-2 motores de CC para el movimiento del espejo
-1 PIC16F819, porque es el que estoy usando en la escuela.
-Lamparas, o LED`s, yo me inclino mas por los LED`s, porque si uso los RGB, con una logica, bastante simple,                puedo hacer que la luz, cambie de color.
 Pero eso creo yo, que seria para mas adelante, ahora lo que mas me interesa es la conexion del joystick, con el PIC y como interpretar los movimientos de este en el PIC.
Desde ya muchas gracias
un saludo a todos

Christian Favalessa
Bahia Blanca, Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

La conexion antigua creo que te refieres a un DB9, francamente, Yo abria el jostic y lo puenteaba analogicamente con el "escaner" en vez de liarme con pics y protocolos obsoletos o sumamente especificos.


----------



## christian_f (Nov 5, 2008)

GRacias por tu respuesta Hemp, pero lo que yo quiero hacer es armarlo desde cero, porque no tengo un escanner de esos, puse esa foto para que se orienten a lo que yo quiero armar,
desde ya muchas gracias
un saludo a todos

Christian Favalessa


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Pues bueno... no es jodido ni nada... puedes sacar los valores del puerto del jostic sin dañarlo, pero vas a tener que recurrir a la documentacion de los controladores, por USB igual te es mas facil (aunque habria que ver como funcionan los jostic). Estos aparatos estan diseñados para mandar la información al ordenador, por tanto solo seria implementar la comunicacion al pic ( un tocho de la ostia) y ya manejar los datos.

Otra seria lo que ya te he dicho, puentear los potenciomentros del jostic (o usar uno de PS2), digitalizador, y pal pic a saco, seria indudablemente mas sencillo, aunque seria una tecnica invasora para los jostics y te llevaria a usar un IC mas.

No se si esto es lo que preguntabas.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 5, 2008)

Si no encontraste información es porque no la buscaste, pone en google "pinout joystick" y abri el link de e-panorama:
www.epanorama.net/documents/joystick/pc_joystick.html - 40k - 

hemp no se a que le llamas "puentear" los potenciometros, pero si te referis a soldar un par de cables en los terminales no hace falta porque los tenes disponibles en el conector... y dependiendo de como conectes en la ficha podes tener una tension variable de 0v a 5v.
De ahi si tenes ganas podes usar un pic con adc o usar el 555 para generar pulsos de ancho variable, esto te lo digo porq lo mejos seria que uses un par de servos.. porque con motores de dc no vas a tener ninguna referencia de posicion.
O de ultima motores pap que no necesitas ninguna reduccion.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 9, 2009)

fernando te felicito por tu idea, ya estoy planeando cosas controladas por pwm con un joystick!


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

Me uno a la idea de fernandoae, lo mas sencillo es usar las terminales del puerto del joystick para controlar el sistema.

lo unico que necesitas hacer es alimentar tu joystik con 5 volts, leer la salida de los pots con un ADC del tipo que te sea mas cómodo, aunque tambien te puedes "fusilar" el diseño del joystick para la palanca y alimentar con el un comparador de ventana para controlar los motores.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2010)

Disculpen mi ausencia, pero con la actualizacion del foro perdi las notificaciones, en que les puedo ayudar? ando como bocina de avion...


----------

